# A comp soon



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.downeastalers.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2


----------



## GaryC3 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Joe,
I was unable to come to your competition this year. First one I have missed since 2001. Hate I missed it because I had a sweet mead take 1st and a pyment take 3rd and these were my only entries. Oh, BTW, the sweet mead took Best in Show Mead ! Look forward to coming back next year. 
This sweet mead also took Best in Show at the US Open competition on May 13th.

GaryC3
www.ncbeekeeper.com


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Yours were very good. I'm discouraged that you are keeping bees now, it will make it tougher to win...


----------

